# Why can't I post attachments anymore?



## Guro Harold (Feb 13, 2004)

Posting Rules
You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2004)

Attachments are currently turned off while I finish the upgrade.

Once done, posting of attachments may only be available to Supporting members and above. That details still being played with, but I'll have it straight by tomorow at the latest.

See http://www.martialtalk.com/supportmt.shtml for more info on the differences.  (Note: sponsors, staff, advisors, and advertisers all count as a 'supporting' member.)


----------

